# George Farmer At destination aquatics



## Andy Thurston (21 Oct 2015)

Hi Folks

I was in Destination Aquatics In Milton Keynes last weekend and was told that George Farmer was doing a talk at the end of the month.  So I checked around and found out the correct details and found out that he will be starting his talk at around 1pm on the 31st of October.

Who's going?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (21 Oct 2015)

me me me


----------



## Ryan Thang To (21 Oct 2015)

convinced my wift to cover for me at work. its going to be the end of the month which is busy but since this is local to me and its going to be my first time seeing anyone scaping. i order my ukaps t shirt too so watch out for me hahah

cheers
ryan


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Oct 2015)

I'll be there...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Oct 2015)

Ho YesCannot wait to meet you all there 

Thank you Andy for the info


----------



## Manu (21 Oct 2015)

Fantastic!!! I'll be there too  

Thanks for letting us know!!


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Oct 2015)

Your welcome. I thought it would make a good place for local members to meet, even though I've already met a few of you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Oct 2015)

Looking forward to this


----------



## George Farmer (22 Oct 2015)

Be great to see you there guys! 

I'm also at Rockpool Aquatics (Coventry) on Sat 12 Dec.


----------



## Ben C (27 Oct 2015)

Looking forward to this - I'll be there on the 31st if possible. What are you talking about at both events George?


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Oct 2015)

Have fun at the event guys


----------



## Andy Thurston (31 Oct 2015)

Thank paulo

See you there people


----------



## Ryan Thang To (31 Oct 2015)

yeah you too guys


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Oct 2015)

Hi All, Having a coffee then on the roadCannot wait to meet you all see you soon


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Oct 2015)

Looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## OllieNZ (31 Oct 2015)

Make sure you get some pics up


----------



## Manu (31 Oct 2015)

Hi George,

Thanks for the great presentation! Really enjoyed it  

It was great to so many ukaps members too!










Cheers,
Manu


----------



## Ryan Thang To (31 Oct 2015)

great work George

cheers
ryan


----------



## Andy Thurston (31 Oct 2015)

Had a great time, Nice to meet everyone

Nice pics ryan and Manu


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Oct 2015)

Hi All, Had a wonderful day .Nice to meet up with you all and have chat  Only wish it could have been longer.

And a big thank you to George for a great presentation and the warm welcome. You made my day mate


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Oct 2015)

Nice afternoon...it was great to meet everyone, and see George in action...


----------



## Glen Williams (31 Oct 2015)

Thank you all for coming folks.    hopefully next time I won't be covered in make up


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Oct 2015)

Good to see you again Glen, glad you're back - the place needs you...and thanks for being a great host


----------



## Glen Williams (31 Oct 2015)

Good to see you again as well buddy. 

Next time I will provide drinks... Maybe sandwiches


----------



## Ryan Thang To (31 Oct 2015)

me too. im glad your back glen. display tank won't be the same with out you there lol

cheers
ryan


----------



## Glen Williams (31 Oct 2015)

Lol.  I will be redoing a couple of those next week.  Decisions decisions...  I'm in the planning phase


----------



## Ryan Thang To (31 Oct 2015)

Glen Williams said:


> Lol.  I will be redoing a couple of those next week.  Decisions decisions...  I'm in the planning phase


let me know if you need help


----------



## Glen Williams (31 Oct 2015)

I shall do Ryan.   

Although I tend to try and keep them simple.  Its a lot to maintain otherwise


----------



## Ryan Thang To (31 Oct 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi All, Had a wonderful day .Nice to meet up with you all and have chat  Only wish it could have been longer.
> 
> And a big thank you to George for a great presentation and the warm welcome. You made my day mate


what else made your day??? maybe new rocks and wood


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Oct 2015)

Yep...that bag of rocks certainly weighed in at over 20Kgs...I thought the handles might snap


----------



## Ryan Thang To (31 Oct 2015)

just a few more


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Nov 2015)

legytt said:


> what else made your day??? maybe new rocks and wood



It was a great day mate Nice shop with friendly staff We will all have to meet up again soon  
Ho yes they had some wonderful pieces of DW and Dragon stone Great price too


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Nov 2015)

Troi said:


> Yep...that bag of rocks certainly weighed in at over 20Kgs...I thought the handles might snap




Hi The handles did snap As I was getting the bag out the car. In total there was just over 10 kg 

Nice to have met you Troi it was a fun day


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Nov 2015)

Glen Williams said:


> Good to see you again as well buddy.
> 
> Next time I will provide drinks... Maybe sandwiches



Hi Glen, Had a great day at the shop You did look a bit scary with the makeup on 

Ho Tea and Sandwich's Yes please. I was getting a bit dry by the end of the day


----------



## George Farmer (1 Nov 2015)

Great to see you guys there, and thanks so much for coming. It made it more interesting for me because I knew I could go into a bit more detail with some aspects, knowing at least some of the audience would understand.. lol

Here's some more photos from my Facebook page. It should be viewable by anyone...

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.971891822878824.1073741852.100001740477604&type=3


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Nov 2015)

Nice images; Iain did well.
I had to smile when you said it used to take you hours to place the rocks. I know exactly what you meant. 
Unfortunately for us lesser mortals, like me, it still takes hours to place the rocks...well OK make that days...
The scape came together really well and I'll be making regular visits to see how it develops...No pressure Glen


----------



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2015)

Troi said:


> Nice images; Iain did well.
> I had to smile when you said it used to take you hours to place the rocks. I know exactly what you meant.
> Unfortunately for us lesser mortals, like me, it still takes hours to place the rocks...well OK make that days...
> The scape came together really well and I'll be making regular visits to see how it develops...No pressure Glen


Thanks, Tim.

Most credit to Iain's lady for the photos. He was busy prepping plants with young Toby!


----------



## Martin in Holland (2 Nov 2015)

Would be nice to see how the tank develops in time.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Nov 2015)

Had a great day out and good to see some familiar faces.

Bit annoyed that the missus said she found it really informative, especially about the rule of thirds... Which I had explained to her twice before as well as drawn it on her tank!! Apparently George just made it so much more understandable with one finger waggle! 

As Tim said, was impressive to see how easily the tank came together with no preparation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bacms (2 Nov 2015)

I managed to miss this one should have texted you Iain to see if I could get a lift. Maybe the next one


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Nov 2015)

Absolutely Bruno, always space in the car for the price of a coffee 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bacms (2 Nov 2015)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Absolutely Bruno, always space in the car for the price of a coffee
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You sell yourself cheap mate, coffee is another one of my hobbies so shouldn't be too hard

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen Williams (2 Nov 2015)

No pressure...  I had to redo one today just to try and keep up with the standards.  Its not that I'm competitive at all  

Course...  Its a poor second but it's practice


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Nov 2015)

he he, don't be neglecting Georges tank just to make your own look good
UKAPS locals are watching


----------



## Manu (8 Nov 2015)

Glen Williams said:


> No pressure...  I had to redo one today just to try and keep up with the standards.  Its not that I'm competitive at all
> 
> Course...  Its a poor second but it's practice


Hi Glen,

Just been to destination aquatics today with Roy and we like what you've done with the tank you mentioned. Glad you didn't put any Lego in it 
George's scape is looking great and the plants seem to be doing well.

I'll keep coming to see the progress 

Cheers,
Manu


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Nov 2015)

Manu said:


> Hi Glen,
> 
> Just been to destination aquatics today with Roy and we like what you've done with the tank you mentioned. Glad you didn't put any Lego in it
> George's scape is looking great and the plants seem to be doing well.
> ...



Hi It was great to meet up The Lego tanks  

Georges Scape was looking good for only a week 

Fantastic that Destinations Aquatics has some really good scapes on the go


----------



## Glen Williams (14 Nov 2015)

There will be more scapes in the next few months if I have my way  

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Nov 2015)

Glen Williams said:


> There will be more scapes in the next few months if I have my way
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



Hi Glen, That's Great looking forward to seeing some new scapes at Destination A You should start a Wabi-Kusa section 

Popping in tomorrow  See you there


----------



## Glen Williams (14 Nov 2015)

Did you get the message about the rock buddy?  There's not much there.  I have asked for a few more boxes tho

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Nov 2015)

Hi Glen, Thanks yes. Manu Pm Me 

Still coming tho .Hope you have lots of finger wood / Its fab to scape and play about with 

See you in the morning


----------



## Glen Williams (14 Nov 2015)

If you can't see any on the shop floor you like come and find me.  Its dependant on size but I have stashes   mainly small tho


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Nov 2015)

Glen Williams said:


> If you can't see any on the shop floor you like come and find me.  Its dependant on size but I have stashes   mainly small tho



Hi Glen great to chat with you and Andy this morning  And thank you for sorting out the DW and rocks for me 

Speak soon


----------



## Glen Williams (15 Nov 2015)

Good to see you again buddy.  Now we have to persuade all these aquascape competition entrants to come and see me for their materials


----------



## Ryan Thang To (26 Nov 2015)

off to the shop to get some pictures


----------



## Ryan Thang To (26 Nov 2015)

damn shop is close haha they use to opening late on a Thursday. always next time


----------



## Glen Williams (26 Nov 2015)

7 on a Thursday.  8 on a Friday


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Nov 2015)

Are you taking the proper camera ryan


----------



## Ryan Thang To (26 Nov 2015)

if i have time i go again tomorrow. I might take the camera with me lol


----------



## Glen Williams (27 Nov 2015)

So...  I'm going to hijack this for a moment... You've all been in.  Hopefully you have all bought stuff (some have bought some of the rock I was saving for a display... No names mentioned).... 

I think in the area we are raising the bar...  But I want it higher.  So...  How do I do that?  

Bigger display? Bigger event?  Rarer plants?  More hard scaping material?  ADA?  shrimp room? 

You're my customers.  I'm quite proud of that and want to make it even better if I can.  So....  What do you guys that have been travelling want in this section of the hobby.  

Hijack over...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Nov 2015)

Hi Glen, 

Well your off to a good start with helpful staff and great customer service 

Some more Hardscape materials would be great as you know it only takes a couple of us to empty the boxes 

The Click and collect is a wast of space mate I thought it was for the staff??? As you said when we were chatting that area would be great for anADA shrimp tanks and a larger tank at the back would look fantastic 

Are you there Sunday I am coming down to see Manu I -We could pop in mate This time I will get you a coffee do you take sugar?? Well I would not want t get barred


----------



## Glen Williams (27 Nov 2015)

Im a black no sugar.  Yup there all day.  Click and collect is a good idea.  Just trying to make it more inviting or,  indeed,  relocate


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Nov 2015)

hello glen. 

im always happy with the plants and hardscape you have. loverly display tanks too. only one thing i ask is for more different type of rocks and plants you don't have already, that way you will get more customer spending more. i know i will haha

sorry i wont be there to have tea with you guys. always next time

cheers
ryan

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen Williams (27 Nov 2015)

Any different plants that we don't normally have just give me a list and I can check with Anubias to see if they have them.  Only thing they are limited on seems to be Buces.  Oh... And Barclaya. They never ever have barclaya. 

But yeah...  Gimme a list and I can look


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Nov 2015)

definitely. thank you. also im looking for Baltic Rock (also known as Manten Stone)

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (7 Dec 2015)

got some pictures for you guys


----------



## Ryan Thang To (7 Dec 2015)

excuse the poor shrimp has pass away


----------



## Iain Sutherland (7 Dec 2015)

The tank is looking good Glen, when you/your customers get bored adding in some stems behind each piece of wood will really change the feel of the tank also 

As for the store and how to improve.... aside more hardscape i think your doing pretty good fella, the anubias tissue culture range is a great product.  You could always add a sand box so people can play with the soon to be improved range of hardscape.  Personally i would push the biotope/communitope side of things with a heavy focus on the fact that plants = healthy tank. Also shrimp tanks.... everyone loves them, they are like printing money and generally you only get good shrimp online or at specialist shops?!?!?!

Oh and get a free coffee machine out front


----------



## Andy Thurston (10 Jan 2016)




----------



## RossMartin (10 Jan 2016)

What plants were used in this?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John S (24 Jan 2016)

Turned a begrudging trip to Ikea yesterday into something more pleasurable by gong to see this. It has all grown in very quickly and looks fantastic. Nice to see one of George's scapes in the flesh. Did take some iPhone pictures but they're probably not worth posting. With hindsight I should have used the wifes phone.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Jan 2016)

John S said:


> Turned a begrudging trip to Ikea yesterday into something more pleasurable by gong to see this. It has all grown in very quickly and looks fantastic. Nice to see one of George's scapes in the flesh. Did take some iPhone pictures but they're probably not worth posting. With hindsight I should have used the wifes phone.



I went up to M/K today As you said Georges Scape has come on in leaps and bounds  And well done Glen for doing a fantastic job of looking after it


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Jan 2016)

RossMartin said:


> What plants were used in this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 
Hi Ross, As far as I can remember. On the DW Hygrophila pinnatifida Carpet plant Glossostigma elatinoides Back planting Hygrophila Araguaia


----------

